
Show HN: Self hosted Evernote alternative - kaolinite
https://github.com/timdavies/trunk
======
pkd
Not bad at all. However, I see some problems with the demo. 1\. The search
doesn't seem to work. At all. 2\. The note edit box is way too small by
default compared to the available space on the page. 3\. Why is there a
"Notes" icon on the left? Where else can a user be on the page, as navigating
to the home page while logged in also redirects me to the dashboard?

~~~
kaolinite
First of all, thanks for your feedback - really appreciate you trying it out
and taking the time to offer your thoughts. Regarding your points:

1\. I'll check the search tonight and add some tests to cover it, thanks for
letting me know.

2\. Agreed regarding the design - could do with some improvements. I'll tweak
it.

3\. The reason there's a notes icon is because I'm planning to have other
icons there too (I'm considering a few options but perhaps bookmarks,
contacts, files, etc - that kind of thing). Doesn't really need to be there
now, admittedly, but it shouldn't be too long until there are other sections.

------
unnikked
seems pretty nice!

